# Women sets fire to man's "privates"



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

This story is not for the faint of heart, especially some of you men. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...an-sets-fire-to-drunken-Britons-genitals.html


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LMAO! let that be a lesson! 

the dude had it comming! if he had been smart he would have kept those parts under cover!!!! hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Yeah I laughed my ass off when I heard about this. You would figure having beer poured down on your privates would be the first clue that she ain't interested. The guy had this coming after he didn't take the hint. I'm sure the woman will get off with a warning or something.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lesson #1, if a flammable liquid is poured on your genitals, don't **** off a woman with a lighter. The guy was an idiot.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Guess she really wanted a "hot" date. What a dumbass to begin with. Serves him right!

Guys take note, don't leave your flame retardant speedos at home when ya go clubbin.


----------

